# How should I wire an aftermarket head unit to my E46?



## max123 (Dec 31, 2003)

I recently bought an Alpine H.U. that has front, rear and sub RCA outputs, and I'm planning to install myself.

I like to know,

1. What tipe of harness should I use?
2. Do I need any aditional parts(my car has a harman candem sys.)
3. Antena adaptor?

If you have any info or recomendations i'll be appresiated.


----------

